# Sergeant Iris Smith



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Iris Smith*
Mississippi Department of Corrections, Mississippi

End of Watch: Monday, May 25, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 53

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Sergeant Iris Smith was killed in a vehicle collision at approximately 3:15 pm when the prisoner transport van she was driving collided with the back of a tractor trailer on U.S. 49, at J M Tatum Industrial Drive, in Hattiesburg.

She was following an ambulance that was transporting an inmate to a local hospital when the crash occurred.

Sergeant Smith had served with the Mississippi Department of Corrections for 15 years and was assigned to the South Mississippi Correctional Institution.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Commissioner Marshall Fisher
Mississippi Department of Corrections
633 North State Street
Jackson, MS 39202

Phone: (601) 359-5600

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22495-sergeant-iris-smith#ixzz3bGr8QGoY


----------

